# No Tip!!! What rating should Pax get??



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

Just wanted to get feedback on what how many stars do drivers give if Pax don't tip even if there "nice"??? Of course for Lyft most don't know until later.?????


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

5* for tippers, people who accept high surge, and those rare people who brighten my day in some significant way.
4* for riders who have toes on curb when I pull up and are well-behaved during the ride.
3* and below for everyone else, depending on their attitude and behavior.


----------



## Paulokc (Jun 24, 2016)

That is a good way to look at it. I started about a week ago I have given everyone a 5 * even this chick who gave me a low rating maybe because I didn't recognize the street she lived on was in the middle of a college campus and I didn't recognize the name of the street. I didn't use navigation that one time. I made about maybe a $1.00 for that trip I should have given her a 1* or 2* for her no tipping ass! I have been giving good looking ladies a 5* for being good looking! Maybe I have given 5* for everyone in hopes they will give me a 5* Remember it could be days or weeks before the passenger gives us a rating. They don't have to give a rating as we do!


----------



## Gord B (Jul 8, 2016)

I wouldn't go lower than a 4* if a lack of tip was the only issue. Giving them a low rating won't increase my chances of getting a tip in the future. And, it's possible they didn't realize they could or should tip; a lot of Uber users (especially new ones) are under the impression that tipping isn't expected. Though maybe you've got a sign posted or something?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

casino777 said:


> Just wanted to get feedback on what how many stars do drivers give if Pax don't tip even if there "nice"??? Of course for Lyft most don't know until later.?????


 One, and only because that's the lowest I can rate someone.


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> One, and only because that's the lowest I can rate someone.


Your a beast!!!! Lol


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I rate riders based on their attitude and how well they respect my my vehicle. Generally, if I enjoy their company they get a 5. I think rating pax negatively based on not tipping is childish and lame. It serves no purpose other than an impotent, benign, unheard 'screw you' to a pax to make an entitled driver feel better. Sorry, I'm above it. If I get tip, fantastic thanks so much! If I don't, perhaps I didn't deserve it or the pax believes its included in the fare or he's just a cheap SOB. Whatever the reason, I refuse to retaliate with a low rating simply because it's the only weapon I have. It's meaningless! If you get stiffed, and you're pissed about it, confront the non-tipper directly! "Excuse me, I feel I provided excellent service during your trip but you didn't tip me. May I ask why?" That I can respect!


----------



## Paulokc (Jun 24, 2016)

What gets me is we bust our ass to get the passenger where they're going and they give us a low rating as if we were privileged to be blessed with hauling their ass somewhere.


----------



## MsLaUber (Jul 9, 2016)

Uber clearly tells users that tipping is not required why would you rate someone lower than 5 stars unecessarily .....thats like people giving you less than 5 stars for not having mints or water it's not required and you still do your service ......get over yourself ...


----------



## MsLaUber (Jul 9, 2016)

Paulokc said:


> What gets me is we bust our ass to get the passenger where they're going and they give us a low rating as if we were privileged to be blessed with hauling their ass somewhere.


Now that's a different story


kc ub'ing! said:


> I rate riders based on their attitude and how well they respect my my vehicle. Generally, if I enjoy their company they get a 5. I think rating pax negatively based on not tipping is childish and lame. It serves no purpose other than an impotent, benign, unheard 'screw you' to a pax to make an entitled driver feel better. Sorry, I'm above it. If I get tip, fantastic thanks so much! If I don't, perhaps I didn't deserve it or the pax believes its included in the fare or he's just a cheap SOB. Whatever the reason, I refuse to retaliate with a low rating simply because it's the only weapon I have. It's meaningless! If you get stiffed, and you're pissed about it, confront the non-tipper directly! "Excuse me, I feel I provided excellent service during your trip but you didn't tip me. May I ask why?" That I can respect!


Agreed!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

5 all the time. Why? It doesn't matter.

IF you don't like that answer, swap 5 for any number 1-4. Why? Same reason.


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

I have only given a 1 * rating one time as the girl started puking out the window. Luckily she didn't get any inside the car. I just took a bottle of water and rinsed it off. Nobody has been disrespectful to me or they would get a lower rating. I don't agree with the lower rating for not tipping. A lot of people don't carry cash this day in age. I don't even carry cash myself. I blame Uber because they can simply add a tipping feature to the riders app. I don't know why they are so against it. If someone doesn't want to tip then they don't.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

MsLaUber said:


> Uber clearly tells users that tipping is not required why would you rate someone lower than 5 stars unecessarily .....thats like people giving you less than 5 stars for not having mints or water it's not required and you still do your service ......get over yourself ...


You must be a new driver. Best listen to others that have been around.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Everyone starts with ☆☆☆☆☆ 

Bring any opened food or cup -☆

Give me directions I didn't ask for -☆

Apply creams sunscreen cover up makeup -☆☆ 
See your hand reach anywhere after to wipe on my seats -☆☆☆☆ and end ride

let me catch you watching the map on Your app -☆☆☆☆
(Without fail rider will rate low because their WAZE route was different and nav ding on report)

Ask for water gum -☆☆☆

Ask for aux cord = push, touch the volume knob -☆☆☆

Expect me to load/unload groceries -☆

It's really up to you, I don't deduct for no tip, The UBER mother ship continues the propaganda about no cash tips not needed lots of Pax think drivers make tons of cash.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Everyone starts with ☆☆☆☆☆ *with you*

Bring any opened food or cup -☆ *ask for permission and promise to clean up after y'self, I'm cool*

Give me directions I didn't ask for -☆ *no problem, I'm not so arrogant to think they may have a route they're more comfortable with*

Apply creams sunscreen cover up makeup -☆☆ *meh...*
See your hand reach anywhere after to wipe on my seats -☆☆☆☆ and end ride *with you 100%!*

let me catch you watching the map on Your app -☆☆☆☆ *meh...*
(Without fail rider will rate low because their WAZE route was different and nav ding on report)

Ask for water gum -☆☆☆* just say no, I'm not in that cult*

Ask for aux cord = push, touch the volume knob -☆☆☆ *only to re-charge, no tunes*

Expect me to load/unload groceries -☆ *personally I don't mind helping out and always volunteer, better than just sitting there tapping my dash*

It's really up to you, I don't deduct for no tip, The UBER mother ship continues the propaganda about no cash tips not needed lots of Pax think drivers make tons of cash. *with you 100%!*


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

MsLaUber said:


> Uber clearly tells users that tipping is not required why would you rate someone lower than 5 stars unecessarily .....thats like people giving you less than 5 stars for not having mints or water it's not required and you still do your service ......get over yourself ...


I only rate tippers 5 stars if you dont tip the highest rating I give is 4. Im 2 dollars a ****ing mile cheaper than a cab in this town. And why the **** would I give out free water when uber is telling people not to ****ing tip me. I can deal with the bullshit rates if they would just quit telling people not to tip. Thank god there are people here that remember having to take cabs before uber and they don't mind giving $5-20 bucks extra for a clean car and good service. It makes up for the 80% of people that listen to ubers bullshit. Not only should they encourage tipping they should let them add a tip to their credit cards if they want so we can still be "cashless". No you are not required to tip but I am not required to just give you 5 stars either. Hell I see it as a service to me fellow drivers who are trying to decide if they really want to make that 15 minute deadhead to get a trip.


----------



## Michael Williams 27519 (Sep 2, 2015)

5* for tippers, people who accept high surge, and those rare people who brighten my day in some significant way.
4* for riders who have toes on curb when I pull up and are well-behaved during the ride.
3* and below for everyone else, depending on their attitude and behavior.

Dittio Greg from above…points off for not having their destination in the app and also for leaving trash in my SUV rear seat.


----------



## Captn Rob (Apr 10, 2016)

5* for tippers...no matter the amount.
4* for generally everybody else.
3* if I'm expecting to pick up "Mike", and "Susan" gets in the car instead. In other words, anyone who orders a ride using their account for their friends. When people do this, I don't know who is in my car. I don't know how insurance coverage would work if there's an accident. If I get robbed, assaulted, or battered by this unknown person...then what? I want the person who has signed up with Uber, and is making a contract with Uber when they request a ride, to have his or her ass in my vehicle.
2* I've never given one.
1* obnoxious drunk people.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I revised my system. 

Everyone gets 5 stars. 

Ratings don't matter.


----------



## Corey8084 (Jul 30, 2016)

I very rarely get a tip and I don't think it has to do with the service I provide with 4.89 rating so when I do, it's a genuine thank you and we split ways. Everyone I drive gets 5 stars unless there is some issue whether they are disrespectful or make a mess or whatever. I would never consider reducing their rating because they didn't tip, that's asinine.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

My last two uber trips. I tipped either 100% or 150%.

I don't take uber much these days, but since I have to due to construction, then yeah.

I also just had a bartender that basically ignored me when I sat down, and then later after a few minutes got me the menu and took my order (I refuse to be the initial contactor) and basically didn't refill or ask me if I wanted anything else) 

Even he got a 15% of the bill


----------



## injera (Apr 29, 2016)

As a pax - With Lyft I'm more inclined to tip when:
The driver offers to help with my bags or groceries.
The driver lets me use their charger
The driver offers water/candy/whatever (tho i never take it, too many crazies out there)
The driver is a genuinely friendly, nice, person.
The driver has a clean, neat, organized car that runs well and is driven in a safe and calm manner

Drivers who's cars smell like cigs, stare at their phone while i'm struggling to get bags out of their trunk, drive like an idiot are less likely to get a tip.

Granted there are pax who just dont tip and there are pax who always tip. But this is my rationale.

On Uber, the main reason i'll tip is if i have some cash on me. Sometimes I dont. Sometimes I do.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

casino777 said:


> Just wanted to get feedback on what how many stars do drivers give if Pax don't tip even if there "nice"??? Of course for Lyft most don't know until later.?????


5*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Captn Rob said:


> 5* for tippers...no matter the amount.
> 4* for generally everybody else.
> 3* if I'm expecting to pick up "Mike", and "Susan" gets in the car instead. In other words, anyone who orders a ride using their account for their friends. When people do this, I don't know who is in my car. I don't know how insurance coverage would work if there's an accident. If I get robbed, assaulted, or battered by this unknown person...then what? I want the person who has signed up with Uber, and is making a contract with Uber when they request a ride, to have his or her ass in my vehicle.
> 2* I've never given one.
> 1* obnoxious drunk people.


Yes,Susan is kind of rough.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Paulokc said:


> That is a good way to look at it. I started about a week ago I have given everyone a 5 * even this chick who gave me a low rating maybe because I didn't recognize the street she lived on was in the middle of a college campus and I didn't recognize the name of the street. I didn't use navigation that one time. I made about maybe a $1.00 for that trip I should have given her a 1* or 2* for her no tipping ass! I have been giving good looking ladies a 5* for being good looking! Maybe I have given 5* for everyone in hopes they will give me a 5* Remember it could be days or weeks before the passenger gives us a rating. They don't have to give a rating as we do!


You rate women for their looks ?

How will you come out if they do the same ?


----------



## njctuberx (May 11, 2016)

injera said:


> As a pax - With Lyft I'm more inclined to tip when:
> The driver offers to help with my bags or groceries.
> The driver lets me use their charger
> The driver offers water/candy/whatever (tho i never take it, too many crazies out there)
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of thought to put into an industry standard. Just because Travis destroyed people's livelihoods with his no tipping garbage doesn't mean we all have to follow blindly. (Notice, he takes his tip, the booking fees on top of commission.) It's a shame that someone could be having a really bad day (ie. terminally ill family member, chronic pain flare up, migraine headache) and have to work to make ends meet. Just because they couldn't get out of the car and lift YOUR groceries at the beginning and end of a most likely minimum fare trip, you are actually going to deny that person gratuity for safe transportation? Your driver is paid 85 pennies per mile that you are in the car. Driving to you and from your destination, they are paid NOTHING.
Try that is a restaurant with a server who forgot to bring water... There may be an extra ingredient in your food on your next visit if you dare go back.
Also, basing your decision on tipping on being offered free bottled water or candy is like not tipping a server for not giving you a free dessert that they had to pay for. Remember how much your driver actually makes (using their own car.)
Really, people don't tip because they are cheap. If pax had to decide to tip or not before they left the car, then you would see tips. At restaurants, if a customer decided on the tip later at home, we'd have some broke waitstaff... 
This whole no tip nonsense started when Uber was a black car company for 4.90 a mile. Don't be fooled, not tipping is because a pax is a cheap azzz. 
Sure, there are exceptions when a driver is downright rude or dangerous. Then, they get nothing. But having some system to determine whether you deny someone their livelihood based on your self proclaimed standards of what you feel you are ENTITLED to is misguided self importance, and just plain WRONG. 
It's not totally the pax's fault, this has been drilled into them by Travis and opportunistic cheapskates. But enough is enough already... Your driver is providing you transportation from point a to b for pennies. Have a heart.


----------



## MsLaUber (Jul 9, 2016)

OlDirtySapper said:


> I only rate tippers 5 stars if you dont tip the highest rating I give is 4. Im 2 dollars a &%[email protected]!*ing mile cheaper than a cab in this town. And why the &%[email protected]!* would I give out free water when uber is telling people not to &%[email protected]!*ing tip me. I can deal with the bullshit rates if they would just quit telling people not to tip. Thank god there are people here that remember having to take cabs before uber and they don't mind giving $5-20 bucks extra for a clean car and good service. It makes up for the 80% of people that listen to ubers bullshit. Not only should they encourage tipping they should let them add a tip to their credit cards if they want so we can still be "cashless". No you are not required to tip but I am not required to just give you 5 stars either. Hell I see it as a service to me fellow drivers who are trying to decide if they really want to make that 15 minute deadhead to get a trip.


I think your logic is dumb but ok lol


----------



## MsLaUber (Jul 9, 2016)

Lol I 


uberist said:


> Everyone starts with ☆☆☆☆☆
> 
> Bring any opened food or cup -☆
> 
> ...


yup lol !


----------



## MsLaUber (Jul 9, 2016)

And it doesn't matter what the passenger rating is anymore Uber has set us where we have to pick up anybody with any rating , before I wouldn't pick up if it was below 4.5 but now for guarantees you pick up any and everybody


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Everyone starts with ☆☆☆☆☆ *with you*
> 
> Give me directions I didn't ask for -☆ *no problem, I'm not so arrogant to think they may have a route they're more comfortable
> 
> ...


----------



## TLW2 (Jan 25, 2017)

casino777 said:


> Just wanted to get feedback on what how many stars do drivers give if Pax don't tip even if there "nice"??? Of course for Lyft most don't know until later.?????


I never give a 5* rating to any passenger who doesn't leave a tip. Since only about 10 percent of my riders actually do leave a tip, you can see I don't give many 5* ratings.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TLW2 said:


> I never give a 5* rating to any passenger who doesn't leave a tip. Since only about 10 percent of my riders actually do leave a tip, you can see I don't give many 5* ratings.


...and ya probably won't get above 10% if that's the way you intend to tackle the low tipping issue...


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

OlDirtySapper said:


> I only rate tippers 5 stars if you dont tip the highest rating I give is 4. Im 2 dollars a &%[email protected]!*ing mile cheaper than a cab in this town. And why the &%[email protected]!* would I give out free water when uber is telling people not to &%[email protected]!*ing tip me. I can deal with the bullshit rates if they would just quit telling people not to tip. Thank god there are people here that remember having to take cabs before uber and they don't mind giving $5-20 bucks extra for a clean car and good service. It makes up for the 80% of people that listen to ubers bullshit. Not only should they encourage tipping they should let them add a tip to their credit cards if they want so we can still be "cashless". No you are not required to tip but I am not required to just give you 5 stars either. Hell I see it as a service to me fellow drivers who are trying to decide if they really want to make that 15 minute deadhead to get a trip.


 Good comment, I blame uber and there advertising department. The pax believe only what they see, I let the pax know about the tipping situation and provide a safe ride from A to B nothing more and nothing less, I don't offer no extra amenities, You get what you pay for.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

njctuberx said:


> Wow, that's a lot of thought to put into an industry standard. Just because Travis destroyed people's livelihoods with his no tipping garbage doesn't mean we all have to follow blindly. (Notice, he takes his tip, the booking fees on top of commission.) It's a shame that someone could be having a really bad day (ie. terminally ill family member, chronic pain flare up, migraine headache) and have to work to make ends meet. Just because they couldn't get out of the car and lift YOUR groceries at the beginning and end of a most likely minimum fare trip, you are actually going to deny that person gratuity for safe transportation? Your driver is paid 85 pennies per mile that you are in the car. Driving to you and from your destination, they are paid NOTHING.
> Try that is a restaurant with a server who forgot to bring water... There may be an extra ingredient in your food on your next visit if you dare go back.
> Also, basing your decision on tipping on being offered free bottled water or candy is like not tipping a server for not giving you a free dessert that they had to pay for. Remember how much your driver actually makes (using their own car.)
> Really, people don't tip because they are cheap. If pax had to decide to tip or not before they left the car, then you would see tips. At restaurants, if a customer decided on the tip later at home, we'd have some broke waitstaff...
> ...


 All they get is a safe ride from A to B nothing more nothing less, People is just cheap plain and simple, If a pax want to give 4 stars or less for not providing gum, water, mints, chargers or auxiliary cords shame on them. The reason why we deserve more is because unlike cabs we are using our own personal vehicles, I evaluate all pax before I pick them up, I don't have time for the bullshit**t.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

5 stars for everyone who isn't an asshole.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

Corey8084 said:


> I very rarely get a tip and I don't think it has to do with the service I provide with 4.89 rating so when I do, it's a genuine thank you and we split ways. Everyone I drive gets 5 stars unless there is some issue whether they are disrespectful or make a mess or whatever. I would never consider reducing their rating because they didn't tip, that's asinine.


I had a 30 mile ride to the airport. Picked up 2 30 something golfer's
Loaded clubs and bags. Tight fit. Great guys, great conversation
One of the better rides. Unloaded everything. Shook hands and they stiffed me. Debated on what to give them. Gave them a 3. Too much? Great ride, load luggage=low rating


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

TLW2 said:


> I never give a 5* rating to any passenger who doesn't leave a tip. Since only about 10 percent of my riders actually do leave a tip, you can see I don't give many 5* ratings.


Is it okay for you if your passengers didn't give you 5 stars because you didn't provide water and mint ?


----------



## Terrychris (Dec 4, 2016)

Glad Uber drivers in Australia dont expect tips... I would have a very bad rating !


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Here's my current system I sort of use in my head. Every passenger starts as a 5.

Leaves a nice tip - add 2 stars
Leaves a little tip - add 1 star
No Tip - subtract 1 star
Makes me wait more than a minute or two, subtract 1 star
Wrong pickup location - subtract 1 star
Smells bad - subtract 1 star
Annoying - subtract 1
Belligerent - subtract 1
Creepy - subtract 1
Disrespectful- subtract 1 star
Passengers Arguing/Yelling with each other - subtract 2 star
Requests country music - minus 2 stars
Then there's just some people that deserve a 1 star automatically and you just know in those situations... Sometimes its so bad that you end the trip prematurely and kick them out too.

When someone leaves a nice tip, I'm willing to put up with a few annoyances and still give them 5 stars...

I think far too many drivers are generous with giving the pax 5 star ratings...


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I rate riders based on their attitude and how well they respect my my vehicle. Generally, if I enjoy their company they get a 5. I think rating pax negatively based on not tipping is childish and lame. It serves no purpose other than an impotent, benign, unheard 'screw you' to a pax to make an entitled driver feel better. Sorry, I'm above it. If I get tip, fantastic thanks so much! If I don't, perhaps I didn't deserve it or the pax believes its included in the fare or he's just a cheap SOB. Whatever the reason, I refuse to retaliate with a low rating simply because it's the only weapon I have. It's meaningless! If you get stiffed, and you're pissed about it, confront the non-tipper directly! "Excuse me, I feel I provided excellent service during your trip but you didn't tip me. May I ask why?" That I can respect!


The above quote is perhaps the best way to sum up my feelings exactly. I do not rate passengers negatively unless they truely deserve it. I believe that most people are good, that the expectaions of a passenger is to get to point B, and feel Uber doesn't require tipping.
If I provide real 5 star service, then I just might get a tip. If they don't tip me, there is always the next ping!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberwithStuber said:


> The above quote is perhaps the best way to sum up my feelings exactly. I do not rate passengers negatively unless they truely deserve it. I believe that most people are good, that the expectaions of a passenger is to get to point B, and feel Uber doesn't require tipping.
> If I provide real 5 star service, then I just might get a tip. If they don't tip me, there is always the next ping!


Down rating for not tipping is absolutely stupid. It's equivalent to Pax that down rate drivers that don't offer water and mints. Neither are required for the Uber experience to be uneventful. That should leave it at a mutual 5 star ratings for both Drivers and Pax.

Any driver that down rates for not tipping should never complain about a pax that down rates them for not having water for them. You are down rating because the other party failed to go above and beyond an uneventful ride from point A to point B.

You reap what you sow, as they say...


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Down rating for not tipping is absolutely stupid.


Disagree!!! Tipping your driver is not going "above and beyond"... It should be standard and expected just like tipping a cabbie or a waitress. Do you only tip your waitresses when they go above and beyond? I mean, we do typically save the pax like 66% or more on their travel budget... And they can't even leave a couple bucks extra?

When I do not get a tip from the passengers, I take that as an indication that they did not receive the level of service they think they should have, and that's bull crap, because I know I provide excellent service.

People know if they don't tip a cabbie then they're probably going to get an ear-full... It should be the same with TNCs, except instead of us cussing at the pax, we have the ratings system... This can be super powerful if we leveraged it correctly...

Imagine a day when the passengers know they're going to get down rated for not tipping the driver... If they do that too often, their rating will plummet and they'll have a harder time getting a driver quickly or at all... and If they're bad for other reasons too, they might lose the ability to use the app at all.

Alls they need to do is leave atleast $1 and they get 5 stars (assuming everything else is ok), but no tip = 4 stars max. If the pax knew this, I think we'd see more like 80% of rides giving tips.

You equate passengers tipping us with us providing water for the pax, I disagree. Our job is to get them from A to B quickly, safely, and comfortably, and I don't see that that requires water/mints (for UberX anyway)...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If gratuity is no longer a gratuity if it is mandatory. A mandatory gratuity becomes a service fee if it's required.

Feel free to continue with your method. All you are doing is screwing up the ratings system in the same manner Riders are screwing with Driver's ratings system based on expectation of water and gum.

Feel free to start giving your pax that don't tip an ear-full like Cabbies do. That's how they made tipping a normal thing, maybe that'll work for you as it worked for them!

I don't stress over it because I get tipped regularly. Maybe it's Karma, who knows... but the only thing that is accomplished by down rating based on tipping is that the pax rating will be obscure with that manure and the pax that do care about their rating will down rate you. If they took enough Uber rides that they don't know which driver down rated them, then there's a chance that ALL their recent drivers will get the glorious 1 star. I have kept a flawless 5 star rating for months now. I got 2 non-5 stars in the last 2 weeks. All uneventful and pleasurable rides. I'm convinced I was caught in a vindictive 1 star spree by a rider who got down rated for stupidity.

Riders can get their ratings reset or start a new account. Uber drivers cannot.



RussellP said:


> Our job is to get them from A to B quickly, safely, and comfortably, and I don't see that that requires water/mints (for UberX anyway)...


The Pax job is to pay you the Uber rates in your market for the distance and time from point A to point B without damaging your vehicle. They don't see that requires a tip.

See what I did there? As much as I would love to be tipped for every ride, I understand that tipping is not a mandatory procedure and if your only attempt at getting more people to tip is to down rate them, you will FAIL.

*Every. Single. Time.*


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I never said it was mandatory. But it IS customary to tip someone who drives you (Taxi, Limo, or Coach). Just like people know that they should tip their waitress/waiter, bartender, hairdresser/barber/manicure, bell boy, barista, pizza/food delivery, car wash, caddy, massage, washroom attendants, tour guides, casino dealers, housekeeping, etc. Is it mandatory or required? No... But it's not unreasonable for any of those professions to expect a tip for standard service, and more so; behind waiters and bar tenders, drivers are probably the #3 most tipped profession. The tips are highly important and regularly expected. And more; people should tip more if they know they've been a burden.

If it wasn't for Uber corporate making their ad campaigns around "no tipping", I bet most people would tip us just like they tip any other service. I really hate dicks that don't tip people who serve them, especially when people should know that we rely on tips and a stupid 75 cents a mile doesn't pay the bills.

Honestly, I could careless about the money... I own my own computer company that pays 10,000x more than ubering, but I still feel disrespected when I provide good service, and get no thanks for it. Not tipping anyone in the service industry is like a slap in their face. 

I'm glad you're happy with not getting tipped, but most of us are not. It's the #1 complaint from every single driver I've met.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I never said it was mandatory. But it IS customary to tip someone who drives you (Taxi, Limo, or Coach). Just like people know that they should tip their waitress/waiter, bartender, hairdresser/barber/manicure, bell boy, barista, pizza/food delivery, car wash, caddy, massage, washroom attendants, tour guides, casino dealers, housekeeping, etc. Is it mandatory or required? No... But it's not unreasonable for any of those professions to expect a tip for standard service, and more so; behind waiters and bar tenders, drivers are probably the #3 most tipped profession. The tips are highly important and regularly expected. And more; people should tip more if they know they've been a burden.
> 
> If it wasn't for Uber corporate making their ad campaigns around "no tipping", I bet most people would tip us just like they tip any other service. I really hate dicks that don't tip people who serve them, especially when people should know that we rely on tips and a stupid 75 cents a mile doesn't pay the bills.
> 
> ...


Ok let's wrap our heads around this logic. If you are punishing Pax by down rating them for not doing something, in this case Tipping, then you are making it mandatory. Such as treating you and your car with respect is mandatory, so if they violate that policy, by puking or slamming your door, you down rate them for that as well.

I don't know if the lack of marketing would have prevented that all together.

There was a point in time, before fast food, that any one in the food service industry was tipped. The fast food revolution changed that by offering lower priced food with less frilled and no tipping.

Uber X is equivalent to that fast food revolution.

Not to say I don't like getting tips, and as we've established in many places, I'm getting more tips on a very consistent basis. Trust me, I get tipped far more than you do i *guarantee *that!

Check out my *ANDROID TIPPING SIGN* thread to see how much I've been getting tipped ($240 between two days on NYE, $118 the following weekend, and I rarely go below $100 between driving Fri-Sat driving 12-16 hours combined)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/

Learn how to improve your tips rather than be vindictive with the ratings. Being Vindictive will get you no where, you become no better than those pax that down rate drivers who don't have the perfect car, the perfect music and champagne on order.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I think far too many drivers are generous with giving the pax 5 star ratings...


I have more important things to worry about that deliberating over if a pax is a 3 or a 4.

I give a 5 or a 1.

This isn't facebook.


----------

